# Swans d1010mkii bookshelf speakers - reviewed



## anirbandd (Dec 22, 2015)

*Introduction*​This time when Sagar from Pro Audio Home / Pristine Note contacted me and said that had another product for review, I guessed it was maybe another IEM that they had come up with. Having experienced the overall good quality of their previous line-up of the O16 and C12, I was naturally interested. 

When the package arrived inside bubble wrap, it looked like everything but an IEM box. And it was big and heavy. The carton said “HiVi” and “Swans” in English. Rest was all in Chinese script. that, coupled with all the Chinese script on the carton, almost made me believe this was some Chinese brand. 

My first thought was they had wrongly delivered this. But that didn’t keep me from taking a peek inside the carton. Even if this turned out to be a wrong delivery, I would persuade them to let me try the speakers out before returning them.  

Anyway, I shot off a mail to the guys at Pristine Audio asking if there had been a genuine mistake and went on to explore the contents of the carton. 

Inside, tucked among the usual thermocole packing, I found the actual intended product, Signature Acoustics’ newest addition to their IEM line-up, the Be-09 IEM. So this was not a mistake and I had already sent a mail for the same. Ah well. We’ll get to that when it comes.  Back to the speakers. 


*Packaging / Build Quality*

*i.imgur.com/SBEQzei.jpg​
Taking out the speakers, the first thing to be noted is how heavy they are compared to the usual market offering in this kind of “packaging”. This is usually a positive sign since it is more likely to have a better-built cabinet or drivers with larger magnets. The next thing to be noted is the finishing quality of the speakers and the wires. Let’s go into a bit more detail in here. 

*First up, the speakers: *

*i.imgur.com/a6E5sDp.jpg

*i.imgur.com/hFoPkSL.jpg

*i.imgur.com/0DM7eDa.jpg

*i.imgur.com/N2U02kY.jpg

​
•	The main or the master speaker is the heavier of the two [3.5Kg active / 2.3Kg passive]. It houses the power supply, tone/volume control and the amplification modules. 
•	The speakers are bi-amp'ed. This means that there are two 2-channel amps inside, with one 2-channel amp driving the high freq band, and the second driving the low freq band. The crossover is at 1.8kHz. 
•	The cabinets are solid built and have a great finish. 
•	The cabinets have rosewood veneer along with a black piano lacquered front panel with flared baffle.

*i.imgur.com/scPjjdP.jpg​
•	Mid-range: 4" for mid-range and bass. Tweeter: 20mm dome type. 

•	Each speaker sits solidly on 4 thick [~3mm] foam grommets. 

*i.imgur.com/IAVudEF.jpg​
•	The speakers are rectangular ported at the back. 

•	The volume and tone controls are seated inside a metal socket on the right side of the active speaker box. The knobs are machined and polished metal. The volume control pot is well dampened and has a very pleasant feel to the touch. The treble and bass control are centered for a 0 dB gain and have +3dB/-3dB gain when rotated to the extreme right/left respectively.

*i.imgur.com/ri2cmSY.jpg​
•	The grill is polyester based, and looks very suave. It has the Swans logo on the bottom.

*i.imgur.com/7gRRC2A.jpg​
•	The power on switch on the back plate is hard and tacky. It has a blue LED to indicate power-on state. 

*Second up, the wires: *

*i.imgur.com/RgIbBc0.jpg​
•	3.5mm to RCA mini Audio signal cable: The cable itself is of a thick, soft variety. The RCA and the 3.5mm jacks are of OK build and are nickel plated. 
•	Connection cable: This is a 4-pin CB connector for connecting the active and passive speakers. It has four pin-outs, two for each high frequency and two for low frequency. 
•	AC power cable: Chinese branded, but of okayish quality. The outlet plug is Type A, so make sure you have a type converter handy. 

Overall, the speakers are well built for the price point. 

*Sound: *​
The first thing to notice when switching the speakers on/off, is that there is a very loud pop. This indicates that the turn on/off transients have not been taken care of. This is a very serious flaw that can damage the cones over time. Turning the volume down has no effect on the popping. 

These speakers are marketed as near-field monitor concepts extended to desktop multimedia. Near-field monitors are a term used to specify that the speakers are best listened to while sitting at a close proximity, which in case of a desktop speakers, is an ideal application. To get the best possible sound, the listener and the speakers need to be in an equilateral triangular position, with the speakers toed in to face the listener’s ears. 

*Moving on to the actual acoustics: *
The speakers are absolutely a gem at reproducing mids and highs. They are so very clean, airy and smooth to listen to. 
The highs are crisp, precise and very transparent. There is never a time where I felt there was a lack or an excess of treble. That being said, I did feel that the D1010mkII is a just a bit on the brighter sound. But that’s alright, I like my sound just a bit on the brighter sound. 

The mids sound equally well balanced. But where the Swans really shine are in the human voice reproduction department. Swans has done a tremendous job in getting this right. Voices sound very, very neutral and extremely natural. There is no hint of that extra brightness which is there in the highs. I have quite a few tracks that are voice focussed, with a minimal of instruments and these tracks are a treat to listen to on the D1010mkII. 

The bass is where the D1010mkII could use some improvement. The bass did settle a bit from the time I unpacked it, but I felt it was still a bit muddy. Not that it is lacking in anyway or not punchy, the bass is plenty and punchy enough for a bookshelf speaker. But it is still a bit muddy after 100+ hours of playback and there are points where it does not resolve so well. 
Don’t get me wrong though. The bass that is not so good through the Swans D1010mkII, is still a lot better than any other bookshelf speaker or multimedia systems at this price point.

The soundstage is okay enough and better than most budget bookshelves. However, for multi-layered recordings or, recordings with more number of instruments the speaker struggles to resolve the instruments. The D1010mkII held its own through some very heavy metal tracks. But on most Dream Theatre tracks it failed to resolve the layers clearly. 

I played a mix of FLAC, MP3 and YouTube during the reviewing period. What I found was that the speakers are forgiving to the quality of the source. So, even if you have run of the mill 128kbps MP3 tracks, you will feel as good listening to them through the speakers as listening to a FLAC. But then there is the obvious loss in details when you move to MP3 and that difference is quite clear. 

Another aspect of the design is the volume control. Until using this speaker, the experience I have had with the more common multimedia speakers were that you needed to crank up the volume to reveal details in the sound. I have always found that absurd. One does not need loudness to listen to the details. 

On the Swans, the volume control is truly a volume control. No matter how low or high you go, the details are always there. It’s just volume that changes. Lovely.  There is no clipping either. Even though I did not hit the far end of the volume control, I went high enough and the speakers did not break a sweat. 

Last but not the least, the Swans D1010mkII performs well with cinema too. I ran it through my Blu-ray collection. The results were indeed praiseworthy. 


*i.imgur.com/JLtpSdN.jpg​
*
Conclusion​*
I am the kind of guy who likes to switch off his electronics when they are not in use. But the Swans D1010mkII makes me afraid to switch them off. I was always afraid that the loud popping would result in a damaged cone sometime or another. 
When a company designs a product, they have to have a lookout to strike a balance between the production costs and selling price in order to reap profits. In the process they have to make some compromises. If one can look past the considerable popping issue, the Swans D1010mkII is a great piece of equipment.

If you love listening to music on your PC, and yet on a budget, these speakers should definitely be on your shortlist. 

These are currently selling at around INR 6.8k on various online stores.

ProAudioHome: Swans D1010MKII Active Monitor System
Flipkart: Buy Swans D1010MKII Wired Home Audio Speaker Online from Flipkart.com
eBay: Swans D1010MKII Active Monitor System | eBay


*
UPDATE:* 

I have been using the Swans for quite a while now and I must say, the sound has grown on me. I am at a point where I involuntarily switch on the speakers all the time. Movie/YouTube/Music sessions feel incomplete without the sound. 
Especially movies. The clarity and accuracy is excellent and takes the whole experience to a whole different level. 

Also, I had been talking to Gautam about the switch on/off transient noise issue and he informed me that it was an one off issue. Such an issue was not present on other speakers and customers who had already bought the speakers had no such complaints. 

*UPDATE 2:*

I followed up with the Pristine Note guys on the popping issue yet again. 

They said that Swans has confirmed this as a non-issue and is a result of the capacitors discharging. Swans has also said that this will not harm the speakers in any way. 

I will still say that this is just bad design.


----------



## kapilove77 (Dec 23, 2015)

ok..............


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 20, 2016)

Update added.


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 21, 2016)

Nicely written and very detailed.


----------



## freshseasons (Jan 24, 2016)

I happen to have got myself to the same set of speakers.
   For the price they are in , there should be absolute no contest for the value and quality they offer.
   You got anything down to 10K look no further. Get this before the stocks lasts.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 27, 2016)

freshseasons said:


> I happen to have got myself to the same set of speakers.
> For the price they are in , there should be absolute no contest for the value and quality they offer.
> You got anything down to 10K look no further. Get this before the stocks lasts.



absolutely agree!!


----------



## aakaash (Mar 4, 2016)

Hi, I want to buy these speakers. Please let me know if the bass has tightened now. Does the popping noise come during turning on or off or both? How do these compare against the swans m10? Please reply. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## adityagupta (Mar 4, 2016)

Short and sweet review...  

Will they work good with my dth?


----------



## shreeux (Mar 4, 2016)

[MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION] 

Good review....!!!

How is bass different from 2.1 speakers...?
While bass in full mode....any vibration feel in desktop?


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 5, 2016)

swans d1010mkii said:


> Hi, I want to buy these speakers. Please let me know if the bass has tightened now. Does the popping noise come during turning on or off or both? How do these compare against the swans m10? Please reply.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



cant really compare with the m10 because i have not heard them. 

the bass has not tightened past the point that i had written. 



adityagupta said:


> Short and sweet review...
> 
> Will they work good with my dth?



the speakers need 3.5mm headphone jack as input source. if you have that on your TV/DTH, then yes you can. 



shreeux said:


> [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION]
> 
> Good review....!!!
> 
> ...



no.. no vibes. 

bass is stereo, so more natural. it feels natural than a 2.1 setup. 

again, the bass at this price point for a 2.0 speaker is very good.


----------



## aakaash (Mar 5, 2016)

Thanks for the quick response. There are some more things that I want to ask you. 

1. Does the active speaker become hot after listening for sometime? 
2. How are the treble and bass controls, I mean they are only +-3db and is the change in sound quality apparent if suppose I turn the bass knob to either of the extremes?
3. How to know which one is the right speaker and which one is the left? It seems that there is no marking on the speakers from the pics.
Please reply as I will probably order these as soon as you reply.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## shreeux (Mar 5, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> cant really compare with the m10 because i have not heard them.
> 
> 
> no.. no vibes.
> ...



I am *movie maniac*...Its suitable for me..currently using Creative T3130....other than anything else...:confused_NF:


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 7, 2016)

swans d1010mkii said:


> Thanks for the quick response. There are some more things that I want to ask you.
> 
> 1. Does the active speaker become hot after listening for sometime?
> 2. How are the treble and bass controls, I mean they are only +-3db and is the change in sound quality apparent if suppose I turn the bass knob to either of the extremes?
> ...



1. It becomes warm to the touch. You can feel the warmth at the top and the back plate of the speaker. But it does not become alarmingly hot. I left it on by mistake throughout the night, and in the morning it was normal warm. 

2. Yes, the change in sound is very apparent. I leave both bass and treble at 0dB. 

3. Good question. Either this is not mentioned in the manual or I have had some serious overlook. 
Going with the picture on the packaging box, you will see that the master speaker [with volume and tone controls] is kept on the right side. This may imply that the master speaker is meant to be the right speaker. 
However, if you keep it that way on your table, the volume control will be facing the outside of the area. And i hate that. So i have used the master speaker as my left speaker so that the volume control faces the inside and towards my monitor. also, since my power point is towards the left side of my setup, it also helps with the limited power cord length. 



shreeux said:


> I am *movie maniac*...Its suitable for me..currently using Creative T3130....other than anything else...:confused_NF:



Honestly, I have not heard the T3130, so I cannot opine on the quality comparison. 

However, I can give you movie comparisons. last night i watched "Straight Outta Compton." 

This movie needs a good speaker setup for all dialogues and gangsta rap music. the D1010mkII did justice to the sound quality. the bass was thunderous. stereo bass does perform very well aurally. the rap was clear and very well reproduced.


----------



## shreeux (Mar 7, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> Honestly, I have not heard the T3130, so I cannot opine on the quality comparison.
> 
> However, I can give you movie comparisons. last night i watched "Straight Outta Compton."
> 
> This movie needs a good speaker setup for all dialogues and gangsta rap music. the D1010mkII did justice to the sound quality. the bass was thunderous. stereo bass does perform very well aurally. the rap was clear and very well reproduced.



It fits for action and war movies?


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 7, 2016)

Let me put it like this.. 

you will be hard pressed to find a stereo speaker set better than this within its price point. 

that said, it has its shortcomings. 

in scenes with too many sources of sound, the speakers struggle to resolve them all properly.


----------



## shreeux (Mar 7, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> Let me put it like this..
> 
> you will be hard pressed to find a stereo speaker set better than this within its price point.
> 
> ...



ok, If i go to 2.1 for which one you suggest this price or bit higher?


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 7, 2016)

I wouldnt suggest 2.1. 

I would go for stereo all the way.


----------



## aakaash (Mar 8, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> 1. It becomes warm to the touch. You can feel the warmth at the top and the back plate of the speaker. But it does not become alarmingly hot. I left it on by mistake throughout the night, and in the morning it was normal warm.
> 
> 2. Yes, the change in sound is very apparent. I leave both bass and treble at 0dB.
> 
> ...



Got the speakers and listening to them right now (Initially was thinking of buying the Logitech Z623). The highs and mids are very good but with a bit of muddy bass. I think this should improve with burn-in, shouldn't it? Actually I have no experience with any speakers of the same price, the ones I had were Rs. 2200 Altec-Lansing's and these Swans are obviously better than them. So I can't say whether I have the best speakers for the price. I solely relied upon your review and made the purchase. So thanks a lot and hope for the best. BTY, what were your previous speakers before these?


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 9, 2016)

swans d1010mkii said:


> Got the speakers and listening to them right now (Initially was thinking of buying the Logitech Z623). The highs and mids are very good but with a bit of muddy bass. I think this should improve with burn-in, shouldn't it? Actually I have no experience with any speakers of the same price, the ones I had were Rs. 2200 Altec-Lansing's and these Swans are obviously better than them. So I can't say whether I have the best speakers for the price. I solely relied upon your review and made the purchase. So thanks a lot and hope for the best. BTY, what were your previous speakers before these?



Congrats on your Purchase!!

Obligatory Show and Tell on *forum.digit.in/lifestyle/45694-post-your-latest-purchase.html thread please! 

On the review set of speakers the bass did improve greatly over time. 
It is now at the point that for the nearfield application that they are meant for, they outrun any other 2.1 speakers in the bass department. and IMO, most most sub-5k 2.1 speakers have very lousy woofers. 

What all speakers I have heard to? A lot of cheap ones and a few good quality ones. We own the Sonodyne SiA 320 + Sonus 2605 v3 system [*forum.digit.in/reviews/181995-sonodyne-sia-320-sonus-2605-v3-stereo-system-review.html] at present. You can read about the sound signature in the review. Before that we a Metablitz system which had a reasonably okayish sound.


----------



## adityagupta (Mar 9, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> Congrats on your Purchase!!
> 
> Obligatory Show and Tell on *forum.digit.in/lifestyle/45694-post-your-latest-purchase.html thread please!
> 
> ...


So anirbandd bro....where did you learned so much about these Amps and speakers( technical knowledge)?


----------



## aakaash (Mar 9, 2016)

Thanks buddy .

Posted about the purchase on *forum.digit.in/lifestyle/45694-post-your-latest-purchase-2520.html thread. Do watch the unboxing video .


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 9, 2016)

adityagupta said:


> So anirbandd bro....where did you learned so much about these Amps and speakers( technical knowledge)?



fiddled with them. 



swans d1010mkii said:


> Thanks buddy .
> 
> Posted about the purchase on *forum.digit.in/lifestyle/45694-post-your-latest-purchase-2520.html thread. Do watch the unboxing video .



Nice!!

- - - Updated - - -



swans d1010mkii said:


> Thanks buddy .
> 
> Posted about the purchase on *forum.digit.in/lifestyle/45694-post-your-latest-purchase-2520.html thread. Do watch the unboxing video .



let us know how you feel about the sound after a few days of listening.


----------



## aakaash (Mar 10, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> fiddled with them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was so preoccupied with the sound quality that I forgot to mention a very important issue that was reported in your review too. There is kind of a "pop" every time I switch these speakers off. It happens only during the power off process and not during power on. Maybe there is no "mute" circuit for the transients. I talked with the customer care executive of Flipkart and he said that this is common to all loudspeakers. Should I worry about it?


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 10, 2016)

Flipkart CC? No. 

Contact the seller. 

If the seller was PristineNote, let me know. I will give you some contact details.


----------



## aakaash (Mar 10, 2016)

Yup, the seller was PrinstineNote. Any contact information will be very helpful as the phone number provided on the website is not working. Thanks.


----------



## aakaash (Mar 13, 2016)

*Update:* Feeling very sad- returning my beloved swans speakers tomorrow :crying_NF:

*Summary:* For the short time that I had with these speakers, I was introduced to a whole new world of clarity. It made me realize the significance of 2.0 bookshelf speakers and what I was missing for all these days. But there was this weird popping sound everytime I switched them off :confused_NF:. I tried contacting the seller, but there was no response from their side :thinking_NF:. This forced me to return the speakers while the 10 day return policy was still valid . Don't know why every good thing is accompanied by an equally bad one.


----------



## shreeux (Mar 13, 2016)

swans d1010mkii said:


> Feeling very sad- returning my beloved swans speakers tomorrow :crying_NF:




Why?............................


----------



## aakaash (Mar 13, 2016)

shreeux said:


> Why?............................



See the edited post.


----------



## shreeux (Mar 13, 2016)

swans d1010mkii said:


> See the edited post.



i think this is not a issue...I have same problem in creative T3130 some times..But it will not effect any issue.,


----------



## aakaash (Mar 13, 2016)

shreeux said:


> i think this is not a issue...I have same problem in creative T3130 some times..But it will not effect any issue.,



That is what I thought initially and didn't pay attention to the issue. Then a google search revealed how this is going to spoil the tweeter over time. I therefore thought that I should contact the seller about the issue. But they didn't respond and the flipkart cc said for either a replacement or a refund. I couldn't risk it again and thus chose for a refund.


----------



## shreeux (Mar 14, 2016)

swans d1010mkii said:


> That is what I thought initially and didn't pay attention to the issue. Then a google search revealed how this is going to spoil the tweeter over time. I therefore thought that I should contact the seller about the issue. But they didn't respond and the flipkart cc said for either a replacement or a refund. I couldn't risk it again and thus chose for a refund.



ok...good,
What about next choice to buy?


----------



## aakaash (Mar 14, 2016)

I am thinking about expanding my budget a bit and get the swans d1080 or jbl control one with an amplifier. I might also buy the swans m10, the only concern is it is a 2.1 system and I like the 2.0 setup. What do you think?


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 14, 2016)

if you are buying new speakers to mainly enjoy your music collection, then stick with 2.0 

else, go for 2.1


----------



## aakaash (Mar 15, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> if you are buying new speakers to mainly enjoy your music collection, then stick with 2.0
> 
> else, go for 2.1



I am thinkining of getting either the swans m10 or extending the budget and getting the d1080. I have heard that the m10 is very good for music and is also 5K less than the d1080. Besides, there is no other option.

Why don't we Indians get options like Dayton, polk, pioneer, mackie, audioengines, etc online for resonable prices? They are available yes, but are prohibitively expensive. I think there is enough demand and someone could take the initiative.


----------



## shreeux (Mar 15, 2016)

*Any reviews...M-Audio AV42 Studio Monitor Desktop Speakers

*also

[h=1]Edifier Exclaim Bi-Amped 2.0 Speaker System[/h]


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 15, 2016)

the edifier ones *look* more like show pieces that functional.


----------



## shreeux (Mar 16, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> the edifier ones *look* more like show pieces that functional.



But edifier lookalike toy...price was unbelievable...

Found this one got good review here..but expensive...M-Audio Studiophile AV 40


----------



## aakaash (Mar 16, 2016)

I am at a loss . Cannot decide between the swans m10 or d1080. Most reviewers claim that the m10 is equivalent to the d1080 but with a very sightly weaker mids but better lows. Highs are comparable on both. Besides the m10 also costs almost 50% less than the d1080. The edifiers don't have any reivews and MAudio Studiophile AV40 is very pricey and i think it cannot be better than the swans d1080. Any other alternatives?


----------



## shreeux (Mar 16, 2016)

swans d1010mkii said:


> I am at a loss . Cannot decide between the swans m10 or d1080. Most reviewers claim that the m10 is equivalent to the d1080 but with a very sightly weaker mids but better lows. Highs are comparable on both. Besides the m10 also costs almost 50% less than the d1080. The edifiers don't have any reivews and MAudio Studiophile AV40 is very pricey and i think it cannot be better than the swans d1080. Any other alternatives?




Previously in my list...now not available
*Klipsch ProMedia 2.1 *
*Boston SoundWare xs 2.1

*Finally instead of buying..some one recommended here..better to buy A/V with 2.1 we got more options...*

*


----------



## aakaash (Mar 16, 2016)

shreeux said:


> Previously in my list...now not available
> *Klipsch ProMedia 2.1 *
> *Boston SoundWare xs 2.1
> 
> ...



Besides, the following were also noteworthy:

*Harman Kardon Soundsticks:* Rs.9000
*Circle Arko 100W:* Rs.7000 (really amazing deal on flipkart at that time)
*Audioengine A2:* Rs.10000

My friends are recommending the Logitech Z623 and I don't know what to say.

What did you get finally?


----------



## shreeux (Mar 16, 2016)

swans d1010mkii said:


> Besides, the following were also noteworthy:
> 
> *Harman Kardon Soundsticks:* Rs.9000
> *Circle Arko 100W:* Rs.7000 (really amazing deal on flipkart at that time)
> ...



I never get anything same as you...stuck with Creative 3130..this also making noise..

Where will get this *Circle Arko & **Audioengine A2?*


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Mar 16, 2016)

I am in the same boat as above all. I am looking for a speaker and it can be 5.1/7.1 due to space issues. So, I think bookshelf speakers will be a good choice. Any recommendations? I am confused between Swan M10,  Swans d1010mkii,  Swans d1080mkii and AudioEngine A2.


----------



## aakaash (Mar 16, 2016)

> Where will get this Circle Arko & Audioengine A2?



Sorry mate, no longer available. Although the Audioengine A2+ is available in amazon at a very hefty price.



Geek-With-Lens said:


> I am in the same boat as above all. I am looking for a speaker and it can be 5.1/7.1 due to space issues. So, I think bookshelf speakers will be a good choice. Any recommendations? I am confused between Swan M10,  Swans d1010mkii,  Swans d1080mkii and AudioEngine A2.



If you have followed this thread then you might know that I had purchased a set of Swan d1010mkii and was very happy with the sound quality. The only problem was the loud pop that the speakers emitted during switch off :angry_NF:. So I returned them :devil_NF: and now researching for viable alternatives. The swan m10 is very popular among the audiophile community and is also reasonably priced. The d1080 on the other hand are almost twice as expensive and only marginally better due to the 2.0 configuration and stereo bass. The major problem is that all the good speakers are either no longer available in India or prohibitively expensive :drool_NF:. Sigh :crying2_NF:


----------



## shreeux (Mar 16, 2016)

swans d1010mkii said:


> Sorry mate, no longer available. Although the Audioengine A2+ is available in amazon at a very hefty price.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have followed this thread then you might know that I had purchased a set of Swan d1010mkii and was very happy with the sound quality. The only problem was the loud pop that the speakers emitted during switch off :angry_NF:. So I returned them :devil_NF: and now researching for viable alternatives. The swan m10 is very popular among the audiophile community and is also reasonably priced. The d1080 on the other hand are almost twice as expensive and only marginally better due to the 2.0 configuration and stereo bass. The major problem is that all the good speakers are either no longer available in India or prohibitively expensive :drool_NF:. Sigh :crying2_NF:



Now i dig  *Here... *to get any interesting...


----------



## aakaash (Mar 17, 2016)

Enough of this confusion. :whew_NF::sweating_NF::yawn_NF:

Ordered the Swan M10. Now I can focus on my actual work.


----------



## shreeux (Mar 17, 2016)

swans d1010mkii said:


> Enough of this confusion. :whew_NF::sweating_NF::yawn_NF:
> 
> Ordered the Swan M10. Now I can focus on my actual work.



Awaiting your review in Swan M10:smile_NF:


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Mar 17, 2016)

^^ Me too.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 18, 2016)

An update. 

I followed up with the Pristine Note guys on the popping issue yet again. 

they say that Swans has confirmed this as a non-issue and is a result of the capacitors discharging. Swans has also said that this will not harm the speakers in any way. 

I will still say that this is just bad design.


----------



## shreeux (Mar 18, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> An update.
> 
> I followed up with the Pristine Note guys on the popping issue yet again.
> 
> ...



In All Models?:ligthbulb_NF:


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 18, 2016)

shreeux said:


> In All Models?:ligthbulb_NF:



Cant say. i have reviewed only the D1010mkII


----------



## aakaash (Mar 19, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> An update.
> 
> I followed up with the Pristine Note guys on the popping issue yet again.
> 
> ...


Well, let me receive my m10. Then everything will be clear. 

The only reason I returned the d1010mkii was this popping issue and there was no response from the seller regarding the same. Besides it was the last day for any refund requests to be made.

Sent from my Redmi 2 prime using Tapatalk

- - - Updated - - -

I have also talked with Hifinage, the authorized seller for Swans products in India about the popping issue. They informed me that this is due to the class AB amplifier (very powerful) used in the speakers and advised to keep the volume+bass at zero before switching the speakers on/off. But the d1010mkii had the problem even after doing so, so it must have been be a defect. BTW, the m10s are going to arrive by 29th of this month .


----------



## aakaash (Apr 1, 2016)

Got the speakers today 
On listening to these one thing became apparent: nothing can beat a decent 2.0 system in music. Although this new system is somewhat better than the d1010 but the stereo bass was better for music. Now trying to position the speakers properly.


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/TqX5Gdx.jpg
*i.imgur.com/4dzo1G1.jpg
*i.imgur.com/MgI8zIV.jpg
*i.imgur.com/ZKwEkay.jpg



Sent from my Redmi 2 prime using Tapatalk


----------



## shreeux (Apr 1, 2016)

aakaash said:


> Got the speakers today
> On listening to these one thing became apparent: nothing can beat a decent 2.0 system in music. Although this new system is somewhat better than the d1010 but the stereo bass was better for music. Now trying to position the speakers properly.



Good to heard..But today my *Creative T3130 almost dead*.  So finally looking for new speaker, My preference is Movies,Games & Music, which one you to refer to buy.

Which site did you bought & Price?
How many days you get your product?


----------



## aakaash (Apr 1, 2016)

shreeux said:


> So finally looking for new speaker, My preference is Movies,Games & Music, which one you to refer to buy.



1. Which are the ones you have shortlisted?
2. Do you prefer music or movies?
3. Budget?



> Which site did you bought & Price?



I bought the speakers @7250 from amazon.in. (The seller being Hifinage)




> How many days you get your product?



The seller shipped the item via dotzot on 18th of March and I got them today, 1st April. There was some problem with the courier service that resulted in the delay, but all is well that ends well , right?


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Apr 1, 2016)

[MENTION=322279]aakaash[/MENTION]: Do you recommend this speaker for my usage? It will be light music and light gaming.


----------



## shreeux (Apr 1, 2016)

I think before that In my home TV (KDL-32W670A) & System (HP Pavilion 23CW) in different room..When ever watching movies, I was shifted my Creative Speaker most frequently..that's why speakers gone or fault...I think so..!!!

So decide to buy 2 set  2.0 & 2.1 budget below 20k.,



aakaash said:


> 1. Which are the ones you have shortlisted?
> 2. Do you prefer music or movies?
> 3. Budget?



1. Swan M10,Logitech Z-623 2.1
2.Movies,Games & Music
3. Decide to buy 2 set  2.0 & 2.1 budget below 20k.,


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 2, 2016)

aakaash said:


> Got the speakers today
> On listening to these one thing became apparent: nothing can beat a decent 2.0 system in music. Although this new system is somewhat better than the d1010 but the stereo bass was better for music. Now trying to position the speakers properly.
> 
> 
> ...



try and shift the woofer below the table. 

Are the main speakers the same size as the D1010??


----------



## aakaash (Apr 2, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> try and shift the woofer below the table.



The manufacturer insists that the woofer be kept on the table for the perfect listening experience. Still will give it a shot.



> Are the main speakers the same size as the D1010??



No, they were much bigger- the m10 satellites are approximately 60-70% of the d1010. I don't know how to put this, but the d1010 sounded more full bodied(for the lack of a better word). Don't get me wrong, the m10s are really a treat to the ears with more bass (both quality and quantity) but still I would choose the d1010 any time of the day due to the stereo bass. Or did the long gap between hearing the d1010 and the m10 confuse me :thinking_NF

- - - Updated - - -



shreeux said:


> I think before that In my home TV (KDL-32W670A) & System (HP Pavilion 23CW) in different room..When ever watching movies, I was shifted my Creative Speaker most frequently..that's why speakers gone or fault...I think so..!!!
> 
> So decide to buy 2 set  2.0 & 2.1 budget below 20k.,
> 
> ...



For the 2.1 setup the Logitech z623 will be good for movies. _ Rs. 7200_
For the 2.0 setup go for the Swans d1080 _Rs.12500_

- - - Updated - - -



Geek-With-Lens said:


> [MENTION=322279]aakaash[/MENTION]: Do you recommend this speaker for my usage? It will be light music and light gaming.



Sure, this system is a great balance between music and gaming and you get the best of both worlds, well almost.


----------



## shreeux (Apr 2, 2016)

aakaash said:


> For the 2.1 setup the Logitech z623 will be good for movies. _ Rs. 7200_
> For the 2.0 setup go for the Swans d1080 _Rs.12500_



Any major difference Swans d1010mkii vs Swans D1080-IV?


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 2, 2016)

aakaash said:


> The manufacturer insists that the woofer be kept on the table for the perfect listening experience. Still will give it a shot.
> 
> 
> 
> No, they were much bigger- the m10 satellites are approximately 60-70% of the d1010. I don't know how to put this, but the d1010 sounded more full bodied(for the lack of a better word). Don't get me wrong, the m10s are really a treat to the ears with more bass (both quality and quantity) but still I would choose the d1010 any time of the day due to the stereo bass. Or did the long gap between hearing the d1010 and the m10 confuse me :thinking_NF



i was guessing as much. 

i would trade a 2.1 system for a 2.0 system anyday.


----------



## shreeux (Apr 2, 2016)

Both are lookalike same but price was huge difference...

[h=1]*Logitech Z-623 2.1 THX-Certified Multimedia Speaker*[/h]vs
[h=1]*Logitech Z623 2.1 Speaker System - 200 W*[/h]


----------



## aakaash (Apr 2, 2016)

shreeux said:


> Any major difference Swans d1010mkii vs Swans D1080-IV?



The d1080's are the bigger version of the d1010's and therefore should be better in all respects. I have not heard the d1080, but if I were to interpolate from the performance of the d1010, they must be very good. I hope some of the owners of d1080 will help you with this. But from my experience with two Swans products, I can very rightly say that they are absolutely a treat for music listening.

- - - Updated - - -



anirbandd said:


> i was guessing as much.
> 
> i would trade a 2.1 system for a 2.0 system anyday.



Off topic, but these new m10s also have the popping issue. I had returned the good old d1010mkii for nothing, my bad.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 2, 2016)

aakaash said:


> Off topic, but these new m10s also have the popping issue. I had returned the good old d1010mkii for nothing, my bad.



return these too, and get the 1010. again.


----------



## shreeux (Apr 2, 2016)

aakaash said:


> The d1080's are the bigger version of the d1010's and therefore should be better in all respects. I have not heard the d1080, but if I were to interpolate from the performance of the d1010, they must be very good. I hope some of the owners of d1080 will help you with this. But from my experience with two Swans products, I can very rightly say that they are absolutely a treat for music listening.



Its good for movies...What will difference while watching some action or war movies..!!




aakaash said:


> Off topic, but these new m10s also have the popping issue. I had returned the good old d1010mkii for nothing, my bad.



OMG...Its common problem?


----------



## aakaash (Apr 2, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> return these too, and get the 1010. again.



I might get blacklisted by the sellers


----------



## shreeux (Apr 3, 2016)

[h=1]Any review of this...

M-Audio AV42 Studio Monitor Desktop Speakers (Pair)[/h]


----------



## shreeux (Apr 5, 2016)

[h=1]Any idea about this product?

Genius SP-HF1800A 50 W Three-way Hi-Fi Wood Speakers[/h]

[h=1]Genius 31731043101 SP-HF2020 V2 Hi-Fi Digital Wooden Speakers[/h]


----------



## shreeux (Apr 6, 2016)

[MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION]

Your view on...

*Mackie Studio Monitor CR 4*
(50 watts Active Multimedia Monitors, 4" LF, .75″ dome,70Hz – 20kHz,Front-facing headphone jack,wooden)@RS.12500/-


----------



## hitesh (Apr 7, 2016)

Anyone here used both these and M10 ? Can you do a comparison ?


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 8, 2016)

shreeux said:


> [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION]
> 
> Your view on...
> 
> ...



i have no idea bro.. 

they certainly look good! the finishing is great! where are you getting it from?

- - - Updated - - -



hitesh said:


> Anyone here used both these and M10 ? Can you do a comparison ?



yes.. Aakash did it i believe. 

he has also posted the comparison above if you are willing to check.


----------



## hitesh (Apr 8, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> yes.. Aakash did it i believe.
> 
> he has also posted the comparison above if you are willing to check.



Ah sorry about that. Should have checked this thread thoroughly.
So it seems like that I would go with D1080. I don't care about bass that much, sound clarity is much more important for me

Wish I had decided to buy these just a week ago. I could have saved 800rs (Paytm offer - 12% off on ebay)


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 8, 2016)

hitesh said:


> Ah sorry about that. Should have checked this thread thoroughly.
> So it seems like that I would go with D1080. I don't care about bass that much, sound clarity is much more important for me
> 
> Wish I had decided to buy these just a week ago. I could have saved 800rs (Paytm offer - 12% off on ebay)



good choice. 

only thing, beware of the transient popping while switching off the speakers. both the d1010 and m10 has this.


----------



## hitesh (Apr 8, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> good choice.
> 
> only thing, beware of the transient popping while switching off the speakers. both the d1010 and m10 has this.



Yeah but as you mentioned in your review, that the company itself confirmed this a non-issue, I think I'm not gonna worry about it


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 8, 2016)

hitesh said:


> Yeah but as you mentioned in your review, that the company itself confirmed this a non-issue, I think I'm not gonna worry about it



i am also not worried about it. but i think its just wierd that a company like Swans would knowingly no address this issue in their products.


----------



## aakaash (Apr 8, 2016)

hitesh said:


> Anyone here used both these and M10 ? Can you do a comparison ?





anirbandd said:


> yes.. Aakash did it i believe.
> 
> he has also posted the comparison above if you are willing to check.



Well I initially thought of giving a comparison again. But what if someone else has the same confusion again and this information will eventually get burried deep inside this thread. So I made a new thread in the reviews section comparing the two. Hope this helps.


----------



## hitesh (Apr 8, 2016)

aakaash said:


> Well I initially thought of giving a comparison again. But what if someone else has the same confusion again and this information will eventually get burried deep inside this thread. So I made a new thread in the reviews section comparing the two. Hope this helps.



Thanks a lot !!


----------

